# Introducing Carlee !!



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

As some of you know, I've been looking to add a 3rd Chi to our family.

With Meoshia's help, I have finally found the perfect little girl to become part of our family. I was going to try to wait and go with Carolina's breeder, but after Meoshia sent me her picture and information she was the one that stole my heart and the breeder and I connected too. Thank you Meoshia! She is 12 weeks old, officially mine and she should be home within the next week or two. We're just waiting for her flight to be finalized. I am beyond excited!!! It's going to be the longest week or two ever.

Introducing Carlee:



This one was just taken last week:


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness she is one beautiful pup!

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's stunning!! I bet you can't wait to have her home! What a cutie pie.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow carlee is beautiful, I bet you are so excited! She's a really cutie, and looks tiny at 12 weeks how much does she weigh? 
I'm so pleased to hear you are getting your third how exciting!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

There she is! She is truly a stunning baby. Carlee stole my heart from the moment I laid eyes on her. I knew she was the perfect fit for you and your family. Thank you so much for your trust and confidence in me. I can't wait for Carlee to meet you and her new family.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love her markings. I hope you get your flight finalized quickly.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the little dot on her forehead! What a cutie.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful little girl! Brace yourself for all the Papillion references...lol. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Beautiful little girl! Brace yourself for all the Papillion references...lol. Congrats on the new addition!



Ha! It's funny you said Papillon references, she has another dog, a little boy named Indy whom I believe is a chi Papillon mix.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

AutumnLynn said:


> Oh my goodness she is one beautiful pup!
> 
> Congrats on your new addition!


Thank you.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh my gosh she's stunning!! I bet you can't wait to have her home! What a cutie pie.


Thank you Camille. I'm so anxious to get her home.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Wow carlee is beautiful, I bet you are so excited! She's a really cutie, and looks tiny at 12 weeks how much does she weigh?
> I'm so pleased to hear you are getting your third how exciting!


Thanks Jessica. I'm so excited!!! Also glad the process of finding "the one" is over. Now maybe in a month or so I'll be saying to myself, why did I ever question getting a 3rd.

She is projected to be on the smaller size, but won't be as tiny as Carolina. Her breeder did say she still has a lot of puppy fat to loose. Another very food motivated one, she'll fit right in with Carolina there. Her estimated adult weight is around 3 1/2lbs. The breeder weighted her over the weekend and she was 28 ounces.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> There she is! She is truly a stunning baby. Carlee stole my heart from the moment I laid eyes on her. I knew she was the perfect fit for you and your family. Thank you so much for your trust and confidence in me. I can't wait for Carlee to meet you and her new family.


Aww, thanks Meoshia. Finally...now it's just waiting the next couple days to hear back from Kristie and the puppy nanny on the flight arrangements. Even the description of her temperament and personality sounds so much like Carolina. I just want to snuggle her now.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jayda said:


> I love her markings. I hope you get your flight finalized quickly.


Thanks Lynda. I'm excited to watch how her coat changes over the months.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

doginthedesert said:


> I love the little dot on her forehead! What a cutie.


Thanks Annie. I love that dot too. I hope she ends up keeping that marking.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> Beautiful little girl! Brace yourself for all the Papillion references...lol. Congrats on the new addition!


Thank you. That's funny you said that. Meoshia is correct my boy is a chi/papillon mix and he favors more the Papillon, so I'm so use to it. Most people assume Carolina is a Papillon too and it's not even because of her coloring. They just see Indy (my boy) and assume she is the same breed.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol I had no idea you had a Chi/Papillon mix, that's funny. I'm not surprised - most people think Gizmo is a Papillon as well, we get it ALL THE TIME. I think it's just because he has the super frilly ears; no one around here seems to even know there is such a thing as a long-haired Chihuahua. I suppose the white stripe up his nose doesn't help either, but I honestly don't know how they get Papillon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We get it too. Mostly on fb. Must be the black and white fur and long ear fringe. A little chihuahua history. The long coat came about years ago by pairing the chihuahua with other long coat breeds similar in size such as the Papillon, Pomeranian, Yorkshire terrier and Japanese Chin. Once the gene was introduced to the bloodlines no more outside breeding took place, then it was chi on chi bred from then on :blush:.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new baby! She's beautiful!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> Lol I had no idea you had a Chi/Papillon mix, that's funny. I'm not surprised - most people think Gizmo is a Papillon as well, we get it ALL THE TIME. I think it's just because he has the super frilly ears; no one around here seems to even know there is such a thing as a long-haired Chihuahua. I suppose the white stripe up his nose doesn't help either, but I honestly don't know how they get Papillon


I can see where people get Papillon sometimes, especially at first look and an unknowing eye. What I find amazing is Chi's are much more of a popular breed than Papillons and most people, at least in my area, have never seen a living Papillon, but everyone seems to know about or recognize the breed vs. a long coat Chi.


----------



## IHOC (Oct 8, 2015)

What a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, this is very exciting !!! Congratulations !!! Carlee is so pretty, I love her coloring. is her dark markings brindle ? 
I cant wait for some more pics of when she gets home . you must be so excited. i'm so happy for you


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> I can see where people get Papillon sometimes, especially at first look and an unknowing eye. What I find amazing is Chi's are much more of a popular breed than Papillons and most people, at least in my area, have never seen a living Papillon, but everyone seems to know about or recognize the breed vs. a long coat Chi.


That's exactly my thought every time someone says it. You don't know Chihuahuas come in a long coat, but you (sort of) know what a Papillon is? Lol. The city we're in is actually one of the most dog-breed-diverse places I've ever been, for such a small city, but it's the same thing - Chihuahuas everywhere, not a Papillon in sight, but everyone thinks he's a Papillon. S'okay, means I get to educate people


----------



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

No words...AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS...I love her name also. She is adorable! I flew Raisin & Mia in from their breeder. Make sure to take wet wipes, paper towels, etc. when you pick her up from the airport. I also had my husband take a video as I opened their crate and took pictures. So glad we did, they are priceless to have. I'll see if I can post it.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She is stunning, Meoshia has done a great job helping you find her. I can't wait to see pics of her in your home. Congratulations!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

IHOC said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations.


Thank you. Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about Wendell too.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> Oh, this is very exciting !!! Congratulations !!! Carlee is so pretty, I love her coloring. is her dark markings brindle ?
> I cant wait for some more pics of when she gets home . you must be so excited. i'm so happy for you


Thanks Elaina. I'm so excited!! Besides those eyes, I fell in love with her coloring too. According to the breeder she is a fawn brindled spotted on white. He dad is a blue fawn and her mom is a blue brindled and white. I'm anxious to see how her coat changes in the upcoming months.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

CatP said:


> No words...AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Cathy.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...I love her name also. She is adorable! I flew Raisin & Mia in from their breeder. Make sure to take wet wipes, paper towels, etc. when you pick her up from the airport. I also had my husband take a video as I opened their crate and took pictures. So glad we did, they are priceless to have. I'll see if I can post it.


Thanks Debby. I love her name too and didn't want to spell it the traditional way. We thought, Indy, Carolina and Carlee for names just blended and I hope they all do too.

Thanks for the advise on the airport thing, I wouldn't have known. I've never done this so it's a whole new and exciting experience for me. I would love to see your pictures and/or video. I'm sure it's priceless.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Kismet said:


> She is stunning, Meoshia has done a great job helping you find her. I can't wait to see pics of her in your home. Congratulations!


Thanks Karen. Meoshia was really great with all the things that come with finding and adding a new puppy. I'm excited to share pictures, but really excited to see her in person and just hold her.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG!!! What a beautiful girlie, Meoshia has great taste eh 

So happy for you, can't wait to see all the pictures and hear all about her she is adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Karen. Meoshia was really great with all the things that come with finding and adding a new puppy. I'm excited to share pictures, but really excited to see her in person and just hold her.


Yes, that wait to have them in your arms seems to take forever once you know they're your doesn't it? I hope the time passes quickly, she is really beautiful and has lucked out ending up in your home!


----------

